# Am I wrong to feel this way?



## ak41 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hello All,

My husband is a workaholic and makes no time for me. Well my mom passed away this morning after being sick for almost a month and he called and left me a voicemail. I am alone coping with this. He is at the family business less than a mile from me. No matter the circumstance in my life I guess work is more important.

Am I wrong to feel hurt? Would you be with your wives today if she just lost her mom? How can he say he loves me and justify this as ok? I haven't been important to him since he married me almost two years ago but when we were dating he would drive almost an hour to give me a hug if I had a bad day.

I just don't understand. I have felt like nothing to him for along time and expressed it to him but now loseing my mom and seeing him not care. I deserve better. I'm not mad just terribly hurt.

Am I wrong??


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Are you wrong?

No.

To be sure, I have no idea the circumstances about your mother's death (and I am sorry to hear of it) so I cannot pass much judgement about his reaction but nonetheless he needed to gauge your feelings and acted accordingly. 

Another thought. One of my faults is that I have a habit of taking things for granted. One of those if my wife's love for me. I do try and be as mindful about it as possible, but I do slip up now and again. And while that is NO excuse, it may be he loves you but doesn't realize how much he is taking you for granted.

I suggest a face to face sit down discussion about the state of your relationship and what seems to be broken. I also suggest some marriage counseling for the both of you. 

As a very last resort, maybe a few months apart to see how much you miss each other and assess you commitments to each other.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My condolences for your loss.

No, feelings are never wrong. They just are. 

How old are you and your husband. I'm wondering if he's a bit young and does not know what to do under the circumstances.

Is there anyone at the family business who can fill in for him for a day or two?

Do you have any other family around you who are also grieving her death.


----------

